# Totally transformed the look of my car!



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Less 'bling' - more hardened streetracer 

To say i'm happy is an understatement 

Less width means I can use the car as it was meant to be used now


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
Chris, good choice of rim. I had them in mind but in silver for my car.
Guessing they're Falken 451's 275/30 x 19 on a 9.5" rim?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice, could do with being lower though! 

Alex B


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Chris - that looks absolutely stunning mate, you must be dead pleased with that !!! Nice one.

Oh, and where do you find these awesome locations to do photo's ? I'm looking for somewhere to get some new shots of mine ...


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Cheers Tim 

Yup thats it! got a bit of a deal on the tyres through a friend - I have never friend Falkens before but the price I paid I couldn't really say no 

Daz - luck more than anything! lol - I randomly remember odd places so give them a try


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Love those rims :smokin: 

Think you'll like the Falkens, had them on between september and this july, did a few trackdays found them to be very good in all weather


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

> Less width means I can use the car as it was meant to be used now


I wasn't aware of the 33s capability as a forest rally car, these Nissans really do cease to amaze


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Mean looking car, looks even better than before which I thought wasn't possible  :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks simply awesome  superb mate! But one thing... how the hell did you get it up there into the woods? lol


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Supra RZ said:


> I wasn't aware of the 33s capability as a forest rally car, these Nissans really do cease to amaze


I did say to my other half who was with me that this would be more somewhat more appropriate for some pictures of my Evo 

But, I was bored of the usual 'industrial' image - everything seems to have been done before, hence why I went out into the woods 

Multi talented these cars  

Skymania - thankfully it was almost flat so just enough clearance, even with it virtually scraping the floor it's so low!


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice!

"If you go down to the woods today, be sure of a big suprise........namely a big grey skyline......."


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Damn that looks different....they really suit the Silver 
Definitely a much better match for the car. :smokin:

You can also rest easy knowing you're old rims are going to a good home


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

looks ace and very mean!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Great choice of rims. Looks stunning


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Loads better mate, looks superb!


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

*wheels*

Hi what wheels are these? They look great, just wondered?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

They are Volk Racing CE28N in the bronze colour


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Looks good Chris !

Don't forget to post the details in the "pictures of your wheels" thread


----------



## Emre (Nov 26, 2001)

Green with envy.

Absolutely love it !


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the 33. Gotta luv the 19s. :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

stunning mate! i think i saw ure car today in hartley wintney at like 4.30.....was it u?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Yup that was me! on the way home from a friends house!


----------



## FRANKY BOY (Sep 8, 2004)

CHRIS,
Your car mate is the most beautifully styled 33 i have seen  
Full credit to all your hard work and hard cash


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

Gotta say that looks awesome..... :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

If you dont mind asking what body kit or parts are they and from where???
Like the front lower spliter thingy.... I gues fitting 19" would raise the car slightly as I have 18" at the mo with a do-luck front valance and its such a pain in the **** being low.... do you have the same probs??

Cheers


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Hi Chris,
Do you have a picture of how it was before?
I like it very much the way it is now though 


greets


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Transformer said:


> Gotta say that looks awesome..... :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> If you dont mind asking what body kit or parts are they and from where???
> Like the front lower spliter thingy.... I gues fitting 19" would raise the car slightly as I have 18" at the mo with a do-luck front valance and its such a pain in the **** being low.... do you have the same probs??
> ...


Thanks 

The Bodywork bits are as follows:

Carbon Bonnet by Border
Ganador Mirrors (Carbon or carbon effect) 
Carbon front splitter - apparently by Border (but someone suggest another make)
Side skirts - Nismo
Rear Bumper - Nismo 
R34 Spoiler 
Spolier stands - Mines Carbon 
Rear Garnish - Mines Carbon (whats a garnish? lol) 
Top spoiler blade - Mines Carbon 
Front indicator - D-speed 
Side indicator - Nismo 
Front carbon grill - Network

Hope thats of some use!

The car had 19"s on it when it came over already & it sits seriously low, s I cant say I have noticed...

But yes, the front splitter is a bit of pain in the ass because its so low - it catches on everything!


----------

